# [Solved] Laptop realtek card reader/cpu fan

## abduct

Hi I have a HP Envy4 1130US and I can't seem to find kernel drivers for my specific built in laptop card reader.

```
01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1894

```

I have disabled loadable module support in the kernel so the online threads I've read about compiling realteks rts_bpp and using modprobe to load it unfortunately will not work.

I have also seen the rts_pstor driver (I believe it was called) inside the kernel and tried enabling it. Although I am not sure if it was the cause or if I accidentally changed some other settings while not noticing, but when trying to boot into the kernel it would panic so I reverted to a backup config and recompiled.

I've also read that the udisks package effected the card read (not sure if it contained drivers or if it just allowed users to interact with the storage device easier).

So my question is, is there a proper kernel driver for this card reader that I can compile in, or any way I can use realteks driver without enabling loadable module support?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have also noticed that I don't hear my CPU fan at all, and my laptop is idling at 54C.

I have installed lm_sensors, and have ran sensors-detect as root, and it only detects my processors module which I have compiled.

When I run sensors, it displays the temperature, but does not display fan RPM or anything.

Is there a way I can check if my fans will actually turn on, or a way to manually set the fan settings?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Misc Information:

-Kernel: 3.2.65-Hardened-R2

-Base layout: 2.2

-Inserting a SD Card into the slop triggers no reaction inside DMESG.

Thanks for reading.Last edited by abduct on Tue Apr 21, 2015 11:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

You open the bag of tricks. What do you see? The first trick you pull out is the general trick for all computer users in this solar system. SytemRescueCD on a USB stick. You do have it, right? USB sticks are cheap and there is no excuse not having SytemRescueCD on one of them, permanently. So you boot SytemRescueCD and check whether your card reader works. If it does the problem is solved.

----------

## abduct

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You open the bag of tricks. What do you see? The first trick you pull out is the general trick for all computer users in this solar system. SytemRescueCD on a USB stick. You do have it, right? USB sticks are cheap and there is no excuse not having SytemRescueCD on one of them, permanently. So you boot SytemRescueCD and check whether your card reader works. If it does the problem is solved.

 

I will try this. I have been using the amd64 minimal 20141204 ISO image on a USB drive for all my installations and kernel configurations. I will try searching for the SystemRescueCD.

Also more on my CPU fan issue according to http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Lm_sensors#Kernel I should be enabling "all" the drivers for hardware monitoring and i2c support. Is there a way to specifically see which ones I need before hand? Or is it more of enable them all, run sensors-detect to see what it actually uses, then recompile removing un-needed drivers?

----------

## Jaglover

FYI, SystemRescueCD is the #1 media to install Gentoo, there is no need to download and burn Gentoo images. It has a GUI, so you can conveniently read the Handbook and copy and paste commands to a terminal window. It also has superior hardware support.

----------

## abduct

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> FYI, SystemRescueCD is the #1 media to install Gentoo, there is no need to download and burn Gentoo images. It has a GUI, so you can conveniently read the Handbook and copy and paste commands to a terminal window. It also has superior hardware support.

 

I've always used the minimal gentoo image for my installations and hand configured my kernel. I normally enable ssh and install through that remotely.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyways I booted into the SystemRescueCD and the SD card reader does infact work, and lspci says it has loaded the RTSX_PCI driver.

```
01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1894

        Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

        Kernel modules: rtsx_pci

```

Unfortunately it appears this driver only exists in kernels greater than 3.8 which means I am out of luck using the 3.2.65 kernel. It also seems that this image has loaded a few more drivers that my install doesn't use, so I can only assume it's because of the newer kernel version (SystemRescueCD runs 3.14.35). To make sure I mounted my drives and ran menuconfig and searched, and no variation of the new driver names showed results.

I do notice that running sensors-detect yields no new information and no output of my fans existence so I am still unaware if my fans are even going to to work if my laptop comes under load (it's idling 52C in this hot room).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I guess I will just have to live with micro sized USB drives for my needs unless anyone has some suggestions besides the obvious "upgrade your kernel".

----------

## Jaglover

You can boot even newer kernel with SystemRescueCD, see boot menu, it may have support for your sensors.

There is hardened 3.18.9 marked as stable, why are you using such an old version?

----------

## abduct

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You can boot even newer kernel with SystemRescueCD, see boot menu, it may have support for your sensors.
> 
> There is hardened 3.18.9 marked as stable, why are you using such an old version?

 

I'm using the older kernel because I was under the impression that it was more thoroughly tested and that and new in the wild attacks would be targeting newer versions of the Linux kernel... and my home server has been using this version for a long while so I decided I might as well stick with it.

How difficult is it to upgrade to a newer kernel? Can I just emerge, config, and then boot into it like normal or will I have to further change my laptops configuration.

----------

## Jaglover

Here is the start: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade/en

----------

## abduct

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Here is the start: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade/en

 

Just to clarify, is it possible to just pull in the kernel source (emerge -N =sys-kernel/hardened-sources-3.18.9) and compile the new kernel or do I have to recompile all my software as well (load-able modules do not exist since I have disabled their support).

Just want to make sure in case I wan't to go back to the older kernel or if something breaks that I can simply delete the sources reset the symlink and put my old kernel back into place in /boot/.

----------

## Jaglover

You can keep as many kernels in /boot as you like and boot them at your will. Symlink and sources are not needed to boot a kernel image. No software rebuild needed.

----------

## abduct

Is there a way to use my old config without having to go through all the new options?

I tried running `make silentoldconfig` but it still started to ask me questions. After I went to try to config the kernel by hand and I couldn't remember the last few drivers I needed (they were for my bluetooth and webcam devices) so I just stopped for now. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for my fans, is there a piece of software I can use or a way to test if I can manually make my fans spin to see if they are working? They're a much larger concern than my SD card reader, since in reality I don't have a use for them.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Although the 5289 Realtek MemCard seems down the priority list,here we have:

```
md5sum rts_bpp-modified.tar.gz 

a0dd5375d62f30dd7c33bd24c9366078  rts_bpp-modified.tar.gz

n realtek_5289 # ls -la rts_bpp-modified.tar.gz 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 100813 12 avril 17:19 rts_bpp-modified.tajr.gz

n realtek_5289 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rts_bpp               339816  0 ls /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb

n kernel # ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/scsi/rts_bpp.ko -la

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 448354 20 avril 09:25 /lib/modules/4.0.0-gentoo-VGA0-KMS/kernel/drivers/scsi/rts_bpp.ko
```

where sdb is the empty memcard slow.

Sorry can't retrieve where 2 download rts_bpp-modified.tar.gz from.

Can't get it working without explicit path,so

```

insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/scsi/rts_bpp.ko
```

does the trick since module has beeen copied to some existing current kernel location. Plz adjust path 2 ur requirements.

Tested on 3.19 & 4.0 kernels

Also don't forget to make your kernel memcard ready (as in gentoo tuto maybe)

This should work.

Thks 4 attention.

----------

## abduct

Updated to 3.18.9-hardened finally. I tested my fans using burnP5 since I changed some power management features (changed from ahci to intel P state) and my ondemand cpu throttling is working better and I finally confirmed my fans are working (at least sort of.)

My CPU hit 70C but I could hear the fans going so it's okay. Once I killed all the burn processes the temperature dropped down to 45C so thats fine now.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the other hand even after enabling the rtsx_pci drivers which the systemrescuecd loaded (sd card reading is working in systemrescuecd), and confirmed they were loaded in my newly compiled kernel, my laptop does not detect the SD card still.

Here is the lspci -k

```
01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1894

        Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

```

As you can see the driver is loaded (same one from systemrescuecd), although no matter how many times I insert the SD card, there is no signs of the laptop recognizing it. There is no input in dmesg and no signs of it in /dev/ or fdisk -l.

Just as a check to make sure it wasn't just the reader not rescanning for attached devices I rebooted with the sdcard attached and there was still no signs of it.

Is there further options I have to enable?

```
CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI=y
```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevermind, I looked inside the device driver portion of the config again and noticed I forgot to enable the SD/MMC device drivers. I would of assumed that the RTSX_PCI driver for the card reader would include these, but guess not.

Everything is working as intended now, thanks everyone!

----------

